# Electrical Violations in Massachusetts



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

All of these electrical hazards are located within a five mile radius of my Boston home, and they are still the same! I can post more from this location, all I have to do is walk around the block in different areas. :laughing:

http://www.joetedesco.org/cgi-bin/photoalbum/view_album/256872


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

looks good from my house


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drspec said:


> looks good from my house


Mines even closer and I sleep fine.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> All of these electrical hazards are located within a five mile radius of my Boston home, and they are still the same! I can post more from this location, all I have to do is walk around the block in different areas. :laughing: http://www.joetedesco.org/cgi-bin/photoalbum/view_album/256872


Exposed live wires here!

https://www.facebook.com/joetedescoboston/posts/465171406924843:1


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> All of these electrical hazards are located within a five mile radius of my Boston home, and they are still the same! I can post more from this location, all I have to do is walk around the block in different areas. :laughing:
> 
> http://www.joetedesco.org/cgi-bin/photoalbum/view_album/256872


The state you live in must have lower standards than other states. I wonder how many will die before everything is fixed properly?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Exposed live wires here!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/joetedescoboston/posts/465171406924843:1


Come on Joe,,,,,,post them on photobucket,,,this is our face book....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

120/208 said:


> The state you live in must have lower standards than other states. I wonder how many will die before everything is fixed properly?


We just started licensing guys in 1915, It takes a little time....:laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Come on Joe,,,,,,post them on photobucket,,,this is our face book....:laughing:


Try this link. 

http://64.136.20.22/3327650_l.JPG?download=1


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> We just started licensing guys in 1915, It takes a little time....:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Here's one I saw at a job I looked at today


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> All of these electrical hazards are located within a five mile radius of my Boston home, and they are still the same! I can post more from this location, all I have to do is walk around the block in different areas. :laughing:


One would have thought the aura of your authority to extend at least 20 miles Joe...

~CS~


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> One would have thought the aura of your authority to extend at least 20 miles Joe... ~CS~


Actually I have pictures from most of the USA and in some foreign countries as well. I walk around the city here and continue to find more misery and visit some areas where the same violations exist. Just the other day I told the school nearby about a problem I found for a loading dock where there were exposed live wires. I took the same picture that I took probably 10 years ago.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So perhaps a 2nd appearance in _'what's wrong here' _ might be apropos Joe?


~CS~


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> So perhaps a 2nd appearance in 'what's wrong here' might be apropos Joe? ~CS~


Steve: Not yet, except on my own site and when I develop video clips. The EC&M gig lasted over 15 years and I put Russ in my place and he does a fine job. With your way with words I could use some help from time to time, I mean citing what is wrong. 

PS: Got a good disclaimer I can use?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> PS: Got a good disclaimer I can use?


uhm, well , to be honest laying on the vernacular is an acquired attribute almost any EC learns to survive Joe.

Perhaps throwing the idea to the board might help, two heads being better than one and all, i'm sure we can collectively help you at least to _feel_ comfortable with a disclaimer


~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Licensing is absolutely no preventer of hack work.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> Licensing is absolutely no preventer of hack work.


Not true.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Not true.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Joe, just coping and pasting links will get you nowhere. You should talk to Hary and see how to post this kind of stuff properly. It will help us all.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Spam


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Joe Tedesco said:


> All of these electrical hazards are located within a five mile radius of my Boston home, and they are still the same! I can post more from this location, all I have to do is walk around the block in different areas. :laughing:
> 
> http://www.joetedesco.org/cgi-bin/photoalbum/view_album/256872



Free time too much you have.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Joe, just coping and pasting links will get you nowhere. You should talk to Hary and see how to post this kind of stuff properly. It will help us all.


Lots of URL's here with lots of good information from EC&M. URL's are acceptable and no one has a problem with them!

http://spiderbites.industryclick.com/ecmweb.com.0.html


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Lots of URL's here with lots of good information from EC&M. URL's are acceptable and no one has a problem with them! http://spiderbites.industryclick.com/ecmweb.com.0.html


Lots of articles by me listed here. Again, they are showing images that can be the cause of an accident! 

http://m.ecmweb.com/author/joe-tedesco


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Lots of articles by me listed here. Again, they are showing images that can be the cause of an accident! http://m.ecmweb.com/author/joe-tedesco


Your links would be better suited for the DIY site. All your pictures are of glaringly obvious code violations that a home owner would have more use for. At least then they could potentially spot them themselves and call a pro to get it corrected. Showing a bunch of electricians pictures of ugly (and not necessarily unsafe) electrical work seems counterproductive to whatever your life's works seems to be, pointing out code violations to the masses


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Your links would be better suited for the DIY site. All your pictures are of glaringly obvious code violations that a home owner would have more use for. At least then they could potentially spot them themselves and call a pro to get it corrected. Showing a bunch of electricians pictures of ugly (and not necessarily unsafe) electrical work seems counterproductive to whatever your life's works seems to be, pointing out code violations to the masses


 Over 130,000 persons receive EC&M and it is not for homeowners or DIY installers. Look again here. http://m.ecmweb.com/archive/codewatch-archives


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Over 30,000 persons receive EC&M and it is not for homeowners or DIY installers. Look again here. http://m.ecmweb.com/archive/codewatch-archives


Lol nope


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Lots of articles by me listed here. Again, they are showing images that can be the cause of an accident!
> 
> http://m.ecmweb.com/author/joe-tedesco


Yeah, we're well aware of them & that we usually had _zero _to do with their creation Joe

Perhaps the jist of it all should be that it's more than an accident waiting to happen, it's an accident that is _allowed to continue to wait for the opportunity_ of an accident to  happen

Then, it becomes a statistic that is _not only_ blamed on us, and our trade, it may well be addressed via yet another manufacturing /CMP orgy 

For many of us, it's all testimony to the systems inefficacy 

~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Your links would be better suited for the DIY site. All your pictures are of glaringly obvious code violations that a home owner would have more use for. At least then they could potentially spot them themselves and call a pro to get it corrected. Showing a bunch of electricians pictures of ugly (and not necessarily unsafe) electrical work seems counterproductive to whatever your life's works seems to be, pointing out code violations to the masses



Ugly to a knowledgeable sparky who knows better, but unsafe to anyone who was accidently come in contact with it.


----------

